# BMX Vorderrad 20'' 48 Speichen Alex Felge 10 mm Achse



## Gelie (27. August 2008)

*Ich biete ein NEUES 20'' Bmx Vorderrad  -10mm- an. Die Felge Alex AL-7XP 24F mit 48 Löchern ist silbern . * *Die  Speichen sind 4 fach gekreuzt in silber. 
*


*


*


----------

